# Russian Watch Makers



## mel

Here's what I am sure is only a partial list of Russian Watch makers/watches - it's for myself, so can anyone add to it?









Chaika (Yanka)

Luch

Mayak (Mark)

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Moljna

Orion

Pobeda

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina

Sarja

Slava

Strela {# not really a seperate make? but used as a name}

Sturmanski {# not really a seperate make? but used as a name}

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zim

Zvezda

Additionally

Sekonda (some models)

Okapah ?

Orient ? (some models)

So what have I missed out or don't know about please?


----------



## jaslfc5

zlatoust ? i think its a make ,but it might mean huge or behind bars. do a search youll see what i mean.

good research though keep it up.


----------



## SharkBike

Poljot (First Russian Watch Factory)?


----------



## chris l

Looking at those on the wall...

Svet

Garo

Peterhoff

Kama

Kirovski (1WMF)

Moskva

Ural?


----------



## Krzysiek_W

take a look at www.USSRwatches.info . this site from my friend, who make catalogue of russian watches


----------



## rhaythorne

Thanks Krzysiek_W, your friend has put together a terrific website there. Very useful indeed.

The only other one I can think of is one of the Russian "space watches" that appears in Levenberg's book and is described as being commissioned by the Economic Institute Chasprom with the inscription "NII".


----------



## mel

How in the name of the wee man could I have left Poljot off the first list? A CRAFT moment for sure ~~ as in Can't Remember A F***ing Thing!
















That USSRwatches list is a corker! Thanks to Krys for the info there









And I thought I was getting towards the stage where I could say I've got one example of most of the Russian watches


----------



## Krzysiek_W

chris l said:


>


Chris,

my friend, who make ussrwatches.info ask me, if there is any chance to make a photo of movements of Wympiel and Aurora? he will put your photos on his site

-----

If anyone want to help him, you could write to webmaster(#at#)ussrwatches.info


----------



## chris l

Krzysiek_W said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris,
> 
> my friend, who make ussrwatches.info ask me, if there is any chance to make a photo of movements of Wympiel and Aurora? he will put your photos on his site
> 
> -----
> 
> If anyone want to help him, you could write to webmaster(#at#)ussrwatches.info
Click to expand...

I'll try and do it this evening...


----------



## Chascomm

Krzysiek_W said:


> Chris,
> 
> my friend, who make ussrwatches.info ask me, if there is any chance to make a photo of movements of Wympiel and Aurora? he will put your photos on his site


Bear in mind that the Vympel is a brand belonging to Visebsk Instruments (major Soviet watch-case maker since 1954) in Belarus. It is _not_ the same as the 1st Moscow Watch Factory Vympel. In fact many of the watches that they assemble with this brand appear to be surplus cases from production runs that they did for other factories (Poljot, Vostok etc), and the movements are whatever they can get at that time.


----------



## mel

Fine guys, I've updated my list with some more, and when the server comes back up I'll add in the ones from ussrwatches.info







(Their site seems to be down just now)

This should prove a useful list for hunting down Russki watches.









Newer list shows name and some other versions of names are in (brackets), so again. if you've seen other spellings or anglicisations please let me have them for the listing?









Aurora

Chaika (Yanka)

Garo

Kama

Kirovski

Luch

Mayak (Mark)

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Moljna

Moskva (Moscow)

Neva (Niva)

Orion

Pobeda

Poljot

Peterhoff

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina

Sarja (Saria)

Slava

Strela {# not really a separate make? but used as a name}

Sturmanski {# not really a separate make? but used as a name}

Svet

Ural ?

Vympel (Wimpiel)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zim

Zvezda

Additionally

Sekonda (some models)

Okapah ?

Orient ? (some models)


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> Orient ? (some models)


Do you mean Orient as in the Japanese watch company?









If so that`s news to me


----------



## mel

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orient ? (some models)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Orient as in the Japanese watch company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so that`s news to me
Click to expand...

That's why there's a question mark, mac! I'm sort of sure someone mentioned early Orient sourced movements like or from Sekonda, but I'm not hat sure either. Anyone care to be very definitive?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

mel said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Orient ? (some models)
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Orient as in the Japanese watch company?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so that`s news to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why there's a question mark, mac! I'm sort of sure someone mentioned early Orient sourced movements like or from Sekonda, but I'm not hat sure either. Anyone care to be very definitive?
Click to expand...

I`d be very surprised if that were true but stranger things have happened









Anyway you also have a question mark next to `Ural` if this is because you aren`t sure about that one let me put your mind at rest.

I got this one off a forum member some time back and as you can see it has `Cделано в СССР`(Made in USSR) on the dial also `ЧЧэ` is stamped on the movement.

According to the link earlier it was made by the ` Tscheljabinsky (Cheljabinsky ?) Watch Factory` in the 1950s.

*Ural `ЧЧэ` ? 16 jewel movement c.1950s *


----------



## Krzysiek_W

chris l said:


> I'll try and do it this evening...


and what with picture?







do you make it?


----------



## mel

'nother partial update on this listing. First listed is "main" name, then in (brackets) alternatives in anglicised form or what I've found on previous fleabay searches and mis-spellings searches - like someone trying to put down in a description what they think is the "English" version of a Russian watch name.









Stil working through the research using the ussr watches info list plus fleabay previous searches and mis-spell searches. If anyone has anything to add, please let me know for future ref!

Agat (Arat) (Azam) {# stopwatches only AFAIK}

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) {~ used by various makers}

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cornavin

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Garo

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie)

Luch (Ray) (Beam)

Mayak (Mark) (Majak)

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Moljna (Lightning)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Orion

Ocean (Okapa) (Okeah)

Pobeda

Poljot

Peterhoff

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina

Sarja

Slava

Strela {# not really a separate make? but used as a name}

Sturmanski {# not really a separate make? but used as a name}

Svet

Ural (Ypad) {# see above in earlier posting}

Vympel (Wimpiel)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zim

Zvezda

Additionally

Sekonda (some models)

Orient ? (V slight possibilty some models may have Russian movements)

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others inc Vostok

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

*************************************

Getting bigger than I thought - maybe bigger than some others thought eh?







and there's still more to work through


----------



## mel

Here's the full list from all the info I have managed to find. Again if anyone has additions or corrections, feel free!









Again, "main" or perhaps best known name listed first, then brackets for other spellings, other versions, previous searches on fleebie etc. NOW! has anyone got them all?









Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cornavin

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Electronika (Enektpohnka) {Digital Electronic Watches}

Era (Epa) (3pa)

Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}

Garo

Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)

Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {small watches â€" boys sizes?)

K-43

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)

Kolos (Konoc)

Kometa (Comet)

Leningrad (Aennipaa)

Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)

Lux (Aiokc)

Mayak (Majak) (Mark)

Mechta (Meyta)

Miesto

Mir (Mnp)

Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){Pocket watches â€" some Wristwatches}

Moskowskijie (Mockobckne)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Neva (Niva) (Heba)

NII (Hnn)

Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)

Olympic

Orbita (Opgnta)

Orion

Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)

Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)

Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)

Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)

Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina (Poanha)

Rubin (Pybnh)

Russia (Poccnr)

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)

Sarja {see Zaria)

Saturn (Catyph)

Sekonda {Newer models may use movements sourced from Japan or China}

Severni Polus (North Pole)

Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)

Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Divers watch, 280 grams weight)

Slava (Cnaba)

Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)

Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)

Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)

Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name by Poljot}

Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name by Vostok}

Sura (Cypa)

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)

Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)

Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)

Volga (Bonha) (Wave)

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)

Zim (3NM)

Zodiac

Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)

Additionally

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movements sourced from Russia)

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

3rd June 2007


----------



## chris l

Krzysiek_W said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try and do it this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> and what with picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you make it?
Click to expand...

I have been trying to get the back off the Vympel but with no success...

Here is the Aurora... numbers are 5919 - ?1959?


----------



## Krzysiek_W

thanks chris for this photo


----------



## mel

Final (maybe) update with all the info I have currently at hand! Anyone got any more please?










Agat (Arat) (Azam) (# stopwatches only AFAIK)

Albatross (Audampoc) (~ used by Vostok)

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz)

Amphibian (~ used by Vostok)

Antarktida (Ahtapknaa) (Anctarctica)

Aurora (Abpopa)

Buran (Bypah) (~ used by various makers)

Cardinal

Chaika (Yanka)

Cmapm {possibly ~ may be East German or Eastern bloc}

Cornavin

Cosmos (Kocmoc)

Crystal (Kpntcann) (Kpucmailil)

Druschba (Apyxga)

Electronika (Enektpohnka) {Digital Electronic Watches}

Era (Epa) (3pa)

Generalskie (Generalskijie){~ used by Vostok}

Garo

Iskra (Nckpa) (Spark)

Jantar (Rhtapg) (Amber)

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {small watches â€" boys sizes?)

K-43

Kama

Kirovski (Kirowskie) (Kupobckue)

Kolos (Konoc)

Kometa (Comet)

Leningrad (Aennipaa)

Luch (Ray) (Ayz) (Beam)

Lux (Aiokc)

Mayak (Majak) (Mark)

Mechta (Meyta)

Miesto

Mir (Mnp)

Moljna (Monhnr) (Lightning){Pocket watches â€" some Wristwatches}

Moskowskijie (Mockobckne)

Moskva (Moskwa) (Moscow)

Neva (Niva) (Heba)

NII (Hnn)

Okeah (Okean) (Ocean) (Okapah)

Olympic

Orbita (Opgnta)

Orion

Peterhof (Neteprob) (Netetop)

Petrodvorez (Netpoabopeu)

Pobeda (Nobeaa) (Tiodeda) (Victory)

Poljot (Nonet) (Flight)

Raduga (Paayra) (Rainbow)

Raketa (Paketa) (Rocket)

Rekord (Pekopa)

Rodina (Poanha)

Rubin (Pybnh)

Russia (Poccnr)

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom)

Sarja {see Zaria)

Saturn (Catyph)

Sekonda {Newer models may use movements sourced from Japan or China}

Severni Polus (North Pole)

Signal (Cnrhan) (Cuemar)

Slatoustowski ( Bnatoyctobcknn) {# known for the huge Divers watch, 280 grams weight)

Slava (Cnaba) (Craba) (Glory)

Sportnivnie (Cnoptnbhbie) (Sports)

Sputnik (Cnythnk) (Satellite)

Stolichnyje (Ctonnuhbie)

Strela (Ctpena) (Ctpeaa) (Arrow) {# used as a name by Poljot}

Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name by Vostok}

Sura (Cypa)

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef)

Ural (Ypan) (Ypad)

Uran (Ypah) (Uranus)

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha)

Volga (Bonha) (Wave)

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea)

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok)

Zarja (Zaria) (3apr) (Dawn)

Zim (3NM)

Zodiac

Zvezda (Zvesda) (3be3aa) (Star)

Additionally

Minerva ? (possibly?)

Orient ? (V slight possibility some models may use movements sourced from Russia)

Names on Dials (not necessarily maker's names)

used on Poljot Sturmanski and others

BBC BMo

Buran (Bypah)

Capitan

Strahlen-Gesichert

Sturmanskie

28th June 2007


----------



## chris l

"Sturmanski (Shturmanskie) (Wtypmahckne){# used as a name by Vostok}"

I think that Sturmanskies are Poljots?

Otherwise a very useful and comprehensive list!


----------



## mel

I stand corrected Chris, both fingers were used in typing this submission, and that's my only excuse









But there's the benefit of







and this list, mistakes corrected on request, and info available to all now!









e~gards and thanks


----------



## mihai999

Hello! My name is Marian Mihai Dinu and i`m from Romania.I have a very old watch "KUPOBCKUE" totaly construct in gold.If you know please tell me what is the real price for this watch.Thank you very much.

Regards


----------



## chris l

One to add...

'Saturn'

(See post in Russian Watches)


----------



## WoL

I can add some tranlations

Almaz (Anmaz) (Aamaz) - Diamond

Chaika (Yanka) - Gull

Cmapm {possibly ~ may be East German or Eastern bloc} - Start

Druschba (Apyxga) - Friendship

Junost (Iohoctg) (Youngster) {small watches â€" boys sizes?)- Youth

Kama - named after river

Kolos (Konoc) - Ear

Mayak (Majak) (Mark) - Beacon

Mechta (Meyta) - Dream

Mir (Mnp) - Globe

Neva (Niva) (Heba)- named after river

NII (Hnn) - probably named after last russian monatrch Nikolay the Second

Orbita (Opgnta) - Orbit

Rodina (Poanha) - Homeland

Salyut (Caniot) (Catrom) - Salute

Sura (Cypa)- named after river

Svet (Sviet) (Cbet) (Clef) - Light

Viesna (Vesna) (Becha) - Spring

Volga (Bonha) (Wave) - named after river. Wave - volna.

Vympel (Wimpiel) (B6imnea) - Pennant

Vostok (Wostock) (Boctok) - East

Aviator, Buran, Sturmanskie are brands of Volmax (http://www.aviatorwatch.ru/)


----------



## MadMart

Hello. 
I discovered the world of Soviet watches only last year but am already addicted.

I have compiled a fairly comprehensive list of brands. I have only included names that produce men's models. There are at least a half a dozen other brands that made only ladies/children's models.

Some are also only the name of a model; Signal, Buran, as opposed to a brand.

I hope you find this helpful.

Albatross (альбатрос)

Almaz (алмаз). Diamond

Baltica (Балтика). Baltic- 1 design

Chaika (Уайка). Seagull

Hermatige (Эрмитаж)-Very Rare*

Kama (кама). Kama River

Kirovskie (кировские). Sergei Kirov

Kolos (колос). Ear(grain)

Komandirskie (командирские).

Kosmos (космос). Cosmos- 1 year*

Leningrad (Ленинград ).

*Luch (луч). Beam/Ray

Lux (люкс). Luxury

Mayak (маяк). Lighthouse

Mir (мир). Peace

Molnija (молния). Lightning

Moskva (москва). Moscow

Neva (Нева). Neva River

Ocean (Океан)

Orbita (орбита). Orbit

Pobeda (победа). Victory

Poljot (полёт). Flight

Poljus (полюс). Pole

Raduga (радуга). Rainbow

Raketa (ракета). Rocket

Rodina (Родина). Motherland

Rubin (рубин). Ruby

Russia (Россия)

Sekonda

Slava (слава). Glory

Sportivnie (спортивные). Sports

Start (старт). Start-50's only*

Stolichnie (столичные). Capital

Strela (стрелка). Arrow

Sura (сура) Sura River

Svet (свет) [Raketa]. Light

Shturmanskie (штурманские). Navigator

Ural (Урал) Ural Mountains

Uran (уран). Uranus

Volna (волна). Wave

Vesna (весна). Spring

Vostok (восток). East

Vympel (вымпел). Pennant

Yantar (янтарь). Amber

Zaria (заря). Dawn

Zim (зим). Winter(s)

Zvezda (звезда). Star


----------

